# PSP slo mo unit



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

I ran my Roundhouse chasis for 8 hours on air before installing my PSP slo mo unit and can now complete the build. The unit is a really well constructed device and you can see how slowly it can operate in my video.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

It might get worse with steam due to condensation. Even without this unit you can run a well tuned chassis extremely slow with air. With steam the torque goes down rapidly at very low speeds, as the steam condenses faster than it is delivered.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have seen videos online that show this being used in a Billy under steam with incredible results. Basicly simulates train mass and tonnage so the cylinders have to actually work. Kind of like the momentum switch on electric trains to simulate the same thing.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

The results I saw on video is what made me excited about building another Billy. I expect similar results.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

HMeinhold said:


> ... Even without this unit you can run a well tuned chassis extremely slow with air...


Indeed you can...


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

TonyW said:


> Indeed you can...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym5OSmk09ck


The unit stores energy and makes operation more realistic due to the unit needing to overcome more resistance when starting and the ability to comes to a smoother stop. I had a Billy in the 90's and the slow speed was good but not as realistic as what I've seen on youtube with this unit.


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

I tried to find the "PSP-slo-mo-unit" on line.
Had some trouble because it is SSP (Small Steam Performance). http://smallsteamperformance.com.au/


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*First live steam*

This was my first live steam with my Billy chasis and slo mo unit yesterday.

https://youtu.be/nfZVsllZFao?t=41


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what the lowest sustainable speed under steam on the track will be. If you can "crawl" at less than 1rev/sec, that would be great.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sorted out*

I finally got my adjustments finished and Billy is running very well including in reverse. I lucked out when I switched to steam and didn't need to adjust the valves. The 8 hours of "running in" on air must have helped quite a bit. I needed to sort out reverse when set up for radio control. I stripped the gears in a Hitec 81 servo and bought a metal gear Hitec 82 today. I will post the forward/reverse video when i can get it uploaded. Here's another run today. the total run including time to heat the water was 32 minutes.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*Billy forward and reverse.*

I've got things set up on my transmitter so at the flick of a switch I can go from forward to reverse.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*Firs track test a success*

I was able to run on the tracks for the first time this morning and I'm really ecstatic with the performance. There were no issues and she ran perfectly including switching from forward to reverse. The speed can be slowed so well. At the end of this vid you will see really slow operation in forward.The sights and sounds are amazing. I will turn the boiler down a bit more on the next run. I will add a DJB whistle in August once it arrives.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty good, but can you run consistently at speeds <1rev/sec? That's where I found the difference between air and steam. I have been experimenting with really slow speed running (crawling) for many years, mostly with electric motors and recently with steam (no results yet).


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

HMeinhold said:


> Looks pretty good, but can you run consistently at speeds <1rev/sec? That's where I found the difference between air and steam. I have been experimenting with really slow speed running (crawling) for many years, mostly with electric motors and recently with steam (no results yet).



Not sure yet. I will see once I start pulling some cars. Here's a close up vid from this morning. If you watch the end of this video with loco in reverse I'm counting 1.5 - 2 seconds for 1 revolution. It is running so steadily I can see no problem maintaining this speed.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*Slow speed question answered!*



HMeinhold said:


> Looks pretty good, but can you run consistently at speeds <1rev/sec? That's where I found the difference between air and steam. I have been experimenting with really slow speed running (crawling) for many years, mostly with electric motors and recently with steam (no results yet).


First time pulling a load. Here is the answer to the one revolution per second question I learned during a run this morning.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*Another slo mo vid*


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't understand me wrong. The slow speed performance of the flywheel based system is really good. I just want to see, where the limits are. I timed your run with a stop watch and came up with almost 2rev/sec. This would be 3 mph in real life, pretty good but still a bit fast for switch moves.
Can you run at 1rev every 2 sec?
Regards


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

HMeinhold said:


> Don't understand me wrong. The slow speed performance of the flywheel based system is really good. I just want to see, where the limits are. I timed your run with a stop watch and came up with almost 2rev/sec. This would be 3 mph in real life, pretty good but still a bit fast for switch moves.
> Can you run at 1rev every 2 sec?
> Regards


I used the thousand 1, thousand 2 method. I'm sure that it is possible. At these slow speeds any gradient becomes a factor which most be compensated for by increasing or decreasing throttle. As the water in the boiler starts to go down it increases boiler pressure with an unregulated burner and that is an issue also. At the slow speeds I can achieve reliably now I personally see no need for a slower speed. It is really fun having such a smooth transition of power with throttle increases due to the inertia of the flywheel. Operating this way adds to the realism of not only slow speeds but prototypical sounds and plumes from the chimney with throttle changes. Its a real hoot.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who in the US sells the Slo Mo unit?


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Who in the US sells the Slo Mo unit?


No one I am aware of. You need to contact SSP(Small Steam Performance) in Australia and get on their waiting list. The person who makes them has a 'regular" job and can only make 5 units per month. When I ordered I was told the current units were sold and I got on the waiting list for the next month. It was worth the wait! If you have not been to their site be aware that the unit does not fit all locomotives.

http://smallsteamperformance.com.au


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*SloMo - Currency Conversion*

Tom, with today's $1 to $1.31Au conversion rate, that makes it quite a deal. 

For our Stanleys that would be $351Au or $268US.

Don't forget to use your own credit card for the conversion as PayPal's rate will not be nearly as good.

Do they combine for shipping?

Regards,

Will


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

thumper said:


> Tom, with today's $1 to $1.31Au conversion rate, that makes it quite a deal.
> 
> For our Stanleys that would be $351Au or $268US.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if they combine for shipping. The unit was well packed and arrived in perfect condition..


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

*Early morning run*

I took this vid this morning. Notice how realistic it acts and sounds on the grade next to the shed.


----------

